

Noteleaf Now Shows Full LinkedIn Info for 2nd & 3rd Degree Connections - jakek
http://noteleaf.posterous.com/noteleaf-now-shows-full-linkedin-info-for-2nd

======
ApolloRising
Sadly, I can see recruiters abusing the hell out of this. I hope they have an
opt out.

~~~
iamwil
The control still lies within your linkedin account. Information about 2nd and
3rd degree contacts through the API is more limited than what you can see by
visiting someone's linkedin profile page. We were able to have our API access
come to the same level as web access.

------
iamelgringo
Jake, Wil, you're crushing it.

I still want you to fix my email problems, though... :)

~~~
iamwil
I think email will be an eternal well of problems to solve, and hence, startup
ideas. :)

------
djb_hackernews
Why would I need to know someone before I meet them?

Also, what if I don't want 2nd or 3rd degree connections to know my extended
profile information. Is there anyway to tell LinkedIn to not provide this data
to 3rd parties?

~~~
jeremymims
Clearly you don't do much business development. Since the goal is to build a
relationship, this information can come in handy. Maybe you both worked with
the same person, attended the same school, enjoy the same activities, or
perhaps you learn of a few pieces of information that it makes sense to steer
clear of.

It's incredibly useful.

~~~
veyron
"Also, what if I don't want 2nd or 3rd degree connections to know my extended
profile information. Is there anyway to tell LinkedIn to not provide this data
to 3rd parties?"

Not everyone uses linkedin because they want to do business development. If
anything, I find that the service is counterproductive. My info is there
merely so that business acquaintances can contact me without having to give my
real email address.

~~~
veyron
To the person who downvoted this and the grand-parent reply: why?

